# Have you ever collected things?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Have you ever collected things? I am starting to collect a box set of Buxtehude works by Koopman:










Do you know about it? But this time, instead of purchasing the box set, I am buying each volume separately, since I still have 3 volumes out of 20 and is cheaper than the box set. The complete box set is about 20 volumes so I have around 17 volumes remaining. After 3 Bach cantatas box sets (Koopman, Gardiner, Kuijken), I decided to cut the number of my purchases. It will take some long and unfortunately I'm not as patient as I'd like to be.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, I have an extremely quirky collection.  I collect diacritical marks (see, I TOLD you it was an eccentric collection)! I often cut out words with diacritical marks (in magazines, on book covers, liner notes, etc) and I paste them in a scrapbook which I call my "umlaut book." :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't collect things; I just don't get rid of them.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Interesting diseases.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

yes i have collected cook books.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I have collections of an array of things many would consider eccentric for a 15 year-old: cds, records, stamps, fountain pens, books, art, and lutes. The lutes thing isn't a joke, I have at least four in my room alone.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I collect typewriters. I have one manual and two electric so far.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

In semi-retirement I collect a pension. :lol:

Seriously though, I do not have anything that could be considered a 'collection'. I have collected memorabilia over the years - my prize piece is the high chair my Dad used 100 years ago. All of the children in the lineage have used that high chair at one point or another. The last one to use it was my son who is now 30. When he has children, the chair then goes to him.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

As a little kid I started a collection of candy wrappers and containers, which my mom later threw away. 
I partook in the classic pastime of collecting baseball cards for many years, and still do occasionally. It mostly ground to a halt when my Atlanta Braves traded away all of my favorite players, and I was too miffed to see them on a card wearing another team's uniform.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, Buxtehude is so awesome, that is an amazing collection.

Let's see....I'm a "90's kid", so I collected beanie babies, pokemon cards, Go-go's, tamagotchis.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Yes, I have an extremely quirky collection.  I collect diacritical marks (see, I TOLD you it was an eccentric collection)! I often cut out words with diacritical marks (in magazines, on book covers, liner notes, etc) and I paste them in a scrapbook which I call my "umlaut book." :lol:


I think you will just have to post a few pages of your Umlaut Book, it sounds intriguing.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I seem to collect the odd infringement notice on TC.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> I think you will just have to post a few pages of your Umlaut Book, it sounds intriguing.


Thanks for your interest in seeing a sample of my umlaut book! Here are a couple of pages:


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

I collect dust on my Fernyhough CD. Maybe one day ...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do collect money, for retirement.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Thanks for your interest in seeing a sample of my umlaut book! Here are a couple of pages:


Bettina have you clicked on the image ? I really think you should check it out


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Dust.................................


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Yes, I have an extremely quirky collection.  I collect diacritical marks (see, I TOLD you it was an eccentric collection)! I often cut out words with diacritical marks (in magazines, on book covers, liner notes, etc) and I paste them in a scrapbook which I call my "umlaut book." :lol:


Here's something interesting for you, the goddess of diacritics!  I recently purchased a couple of new classical CDs where the word "rôle" was used instead of the word "role" in the English liner notes. These CDs are from totally different publishers. I don't think the writer of the liner notes were French in either case (neither of the publishers are French either). I've never seen the circumflex used with the word "role" before until I opened that first CD (Mendelssohn's String Quartets performed by the Gewandhaus Quartet on the NCA label). I figured it was just a mistake, but then I saw it again in the liner notes for the 2nd CD (Jiří Antonín Benda Sinfonias 7-12 conducted by Christian Benda on the Naxos label). See the fourth to last line on pg. 3 of the Benda attachment for reference. It seems that "rôle" is an accepted spelling for "role" in English, but it's strange that I've only seen that in liner notes!

As an aside, Mendelssohn's String Quartets are excellent and I found the Gewandhaus Quartets performance of them to be excellent. Of course, you'd except the Gewandhaus Quartet to do an excellent job with Mendelssohn. Jiří Antonín Benda, or Georg Anton Benda if you simply must, wrote some terrific music. His music, along with the music composed by his brother František, is excellent and worth a listen for any Mozart/Haydn Classical era fan. Of course, you'd expect musical greatness when the Benda and Brixi families mate! :lol: Here's a sample:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I collect some Star Wars toys.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Klassik said:


> It seems that "rôle" is an accepted spelling for "role" in English, but it's strange that I've only seen that in liner notes!


The French loan word has its first use in English attested back in the early 17th century. At this time English spelling was still somewhat fluid, and during the next century or so much French affectation entered English orthography ... hence British English has words with the 'u' such as colour, honour, etc., something that did not affect the American colonies. In the same way, French loan words that entered the language during this time retained their diacritics. It was somehow considered more sophisticated to spell these words in this way. This idea of orthographic superiority continued well into the 20th century, and even in the 1960's or 70's you'll see some authors and editors using words like rôle, naïve, née, façade etc., alongside their unmarked counterparts in other texts.

One theory about your liner notes is that they could have been printed in Canada. Canadian English orthography was more conservative than most in this regard, being more directly influenced by the French.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Taplow said:


> The French loan word has its first use in English attested back in the early 17th century. At this time English spelling was still somewhat fluid, and during the next century or so much French affectation entered English orthography ... hence British English has words with the 'u' such as colour, honour, etc., something that did not affect the American colonies. In the same way, French loan words that entered the language during this time retained their diacritics. It was somehow considered more sophisticated to spell these words in this way. This idea of orthographic superiority continued well into the 20th century, and even in the 1960's or 70's you'll see some authors and editors using words like rôle, naïve, née, façade etc., alongside their unmarked counterparts in other texts.
> 
> One theory about your liner notes is that they could have been printed in Canada. Canadian English orthography was more conservative than most in this regard, being more directly influenced by the French.


The Mendelssohn recording liner notes were authored by and translated by people with Germanic names. This would make sense as the company behind the NCA label is German I do believe. Oddly enough, the English liner notes on the Benda recording do not list an author even though the other languages do have author names. Perhaps the word "role" is taught with the circumflex in German schools?

Naïve, née, and façade are all commonly spelled with diacritics here in the US. I've never seen the circumflex used with the word "role" though. I can't remember seeing the circumflex being used with the word "role" in Canadian English publications either, but I certainly could be forgetting something.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Naïve, née, and façade are all commonly spelled with diacritics here in the US.


Interesting! I am a technical writer/editor with a Commonwealth English (Australian/British) background, working in Germany. I can tell you that in Commonwealth English orthography it is rare these days to use such diacritics. But I do know that US English has a tendency to be somewhat conservative, so it shouldn't surprise me to learn that these spellings have been retained there. I regularly work with a team in the US, but in technical communication we drop all this diacritic nonsense entirely, so I've not been exposed to it through my work.

As for Germans using rôle, I'm not sure. The German word is _Rolle_, and while German does have a lot of French loan words, they tend not to use diacritics unless they exist also in German (only ä, ö, ü). But it's possible given the common border with France that they might think this was still _de rigeur_ in English.

Apologies to other thread participants for going so far off topic.:tiphat:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been a collector in the past. In the late 90's I had a collection of old Macintosh computers, just about everything Apple produced from 1984 through to the anniversary Mac, all running original software. A ridiculous waste of time and money.

These days I seem to be collecting opera. I've nearly completed my collection of recordings of every opera Handel ever wrote (proper opera, excluding the serenatas, masques, pastorales and pasticcios), and am eyeing up doing the same for Rossini, Verdi, Strauss, and Donizetti. I've also got quite a collection of Ring cycles going.

I also have every published edition of the _Penguin Guide_, starting with the original "Stereo Record Guide" from 1960, through to the final publication in 2010. That's obsessive enough to call a collection, I guess.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I collect postcards. I have а small collection, entirely composed of European cities.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I forget which comedian came up with this: "Have you seen my seashell collection? I keep it scattered on beaches all over the world."


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I collect some Star Wars toys.


So do my grandchildren; they love those things dearly.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Besides music on CD? I have fairly sizeable collection of books and DVDs\Blurays. Oh, and some video games that I play now and then (when not on baby duty...).


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I do collect money, for retirement.


This is without any question the best collection to have.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Some people collect; others don't. I think it's like being left- or right-handed.

I'm not an avid collector, never have been. Though I do have a fine collection of shells of British land and freshwater snails....


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I collect books. People who visit my house and see the library invariably ask me if I've read all of them. My standard answer is "Yes, I have, and many, many more." And then if they do have a genuine interest in them, it usually concerns the books monetary value. They seem to have no interest in incunabula, and seem more impressed that I have a first edition of _Game of Thrones _ than my collection of Robert Bloomfield's poetry.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, I do. I collect CDs, books, records, antique and vintage fans, and insulators


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Is collecting infractions with points a good hobby?

I don't know myself, because I've never received any.

PM me and don't hold Bach. He doesn't like it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Parking tickets.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^
I did speeding tickets for a month.
Gave up that collecting hobby pretty quick. Waaay to costly to collect. (Aargh, August was exceptionally bad...)

Now I stick to Turnabout Vox early pressings (the records, not our well esteemed mod.)


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Another question for those who have a short of classical music recordings collection, of any period, it doesn't matter. Would you consider having a classical music collection as expensive?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

JSBach85 said:


> Another question for those who have a short of classical music recordings collection, of any period, it doesn't matter. Would you consider having a classical music collection as expensive?


Expensive is a relative term. Someone could drop $20,000 at Amazon right now on classical CDs and not have it impact their budget at all. OTOH, a single $20 CD might make a big dent in another person's budget. Also, not all CDs are priced the same. One could buy bargain boxes that include 8 CDs for $15, but one could also buy some rare CDs that cost $50+ each. So, again, it depends.

Collecting CDs is probably cheaper than collecting art. Then again, it might be more expensive than collecting moist towelettes (yes, it's a thing - http://www.mlive.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2017/06/yes_there_is_a_moist_towelette.html). The backbone of my CD collection are the CDs I inherited from my father when he died. I've also added many CDs I've brought myself. I usually look for sales and good deals from established retailers. For example, Barnes & Noble Online had a 40% most Classical CDs/CD boxsets sale earlier this month (well, it was really 35% off since they normally sell CDs at 5% off their regular prices). I also had a 15% off total purchases coupon that stacked on top of that. I went a little wild ordering CDs on my wishlist due to that sale, but the prices were excellent so it was a good time to buy. All of the CDs I brought were ones I've been wanting for some time so I don't think they'll be the "listen to them just once" type CDs.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I collect LPs and CDs of Scheherazade and Dvorak's "New World" Symphony.

I collect old LPs of Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite and I don't even like the piece.

I collect old (1950s--60s) bargain classical LPs; specifically the 99¢ LPs once sold in drugstores and supermarkets.

To my shame I collect old "easy listening music" LPs. (Too much 101 Strings, Living Strings, Kostelanetz, Conniff and those Readers Digest and Longines Symphonette boxes). The more obscure the better-- see above. But no polkas or Hawaiian-- I have standards.

I collect the old "super-bargain" classical CDs-- especially the ones that featured pseudonymous conductors and orchestras.

I collect books which review classical LPs and CDs; but particular interest in books published in the LP/'78 eras. I also collect old record catalogues, including company-issued catalogues and Schwanns.

I have thousands of LPs and CDs and continue to collect indiscriminately. My wife hates me.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

From the period I lived in Bohemia:




























I used to work as a guide in Prague and did a lot of tours towards the Eggerman glass factory + factory shop in Novy Bor (North Bohemia). My personal taste is Art Nouveau & Modern. In those days the prices were unbelievable. The nice thing about this glass collection is its agelessness.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like to buy scores of new guitar music, hopefully I'll play them myself, but there are just too many...Will probably end up donating them to a music academy...


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

ldiat said:


> yes i have collected cook books.


Me too. In my case they're usually 200+ years old though.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to call my parents collect from college. Does that count? Ruling needed.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

geralmar said:


> I have thousands of LPs and CDs and continue to collect indiscriminately. My wife hates me.


Which is cause and which is effect? :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Snow globes 
Tea sets
Tea
Pens
Hats
Makeup
Ships to sail (fangirl thing)
Sweaters
Scarves
Purses
Anything ancient Egypt 
Books
Music
Letters sent to me
Pictures 
Perfume


......is this me coming out as a hoarder?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart is a collector and hoarder, and I'm a chucker-outer. For years, we had a stockpile of Mad magazines, and also programmes for the Durham City Folk Festival. 
When we moved, I made him get rid of both. 
I'm rather sorry about that now.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> Taggart is a collector and hoarder, and I'm a chucker-outer. For years, we had a stockpile of Mad magazines, and also programmes for the Durham City Folk Festival.
> When we moved, I made him get rid of both.
> I'm rather sorry about that now.


)) LOL My parents are like that, only my mum is a hoarder and dad just can't wait when she turns her back to dispose of some of her collections. She 'collects', not that she ever admitted it - tableware sets ( the majority of them stored in the garage and in the cellar), and one of the earlier things I remember she collected was knitting magazines. Once when my mum wasn't at home, my dad according to him finally cleaned the cupboards (note the timing), magazines were gone, of course, when mum was back home she wasn't happy at all. Afterwards, his survival instincts finally kicked in and he became more cautious, but he's always itching to throw everything away.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

SarahNorthman said:


> Snow globes
> Tea sets
> Tea
> Pens
> ...


With some fine tweaking sounds like someone I know

Snow globes - replicas of ancient sculpture
Tea sets - yes them
Tea - boxes and boxes of it
Pens - Never noticed. Could be.
Hats - Substitute it with bags
Makeup - Yes
Ships to sail (fangirl thing) - Very interested in waste shipped to developing countries
Sweaters - No, substitute them with skirts
Scarves - Yes
Purses - Could be, haven't noticed
Anything ancient Egypt - Yes, full works
Books - Yes
Music - Small collection
Letters sent to me - Wouldn't know
Pictures - Yes
Perfume - Loads of it

......is this me coming out as a hoarder? - You have to buy it now while it is still available or later it will be gone. *My Anonymous Friend*


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to collect sets of miniature soldiers made by Airfix - I was a keen war-gamer when I was young. Apart from my CD collection the only other things I've acquired on a regular basis are replica historical football shirts from the 1960s and 1970s. This Partick Thistle FC shirt is probably my favourite.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's bump.

Apart from CD's, I collect little turtle and tortoise figurines (long story why), from about 2 to 20 cm. I have a few dozen by now, scattered around the house, but concentrated mainly in my man cave.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Couple years ago I started a small collection of 1:18 metal diecast cars. I have an Avanti, a Bugatti, a Corvette, a Delorean, An Edsel, a Ferrari... I wanted to get one of every letter of the alphabet. I then placed them in my CD racks as indicators where that letter started. All of my Corellis were between the Delorean and the Vette, all of my Sibelius between the Sunbeam and the Triumph.

But I quickly ran into problems. There are no cars that begin with Q*, U or Y** (that I know of), and too many with T, F, D, etc.. And I quickly filled up my new CD shelves so there wasn't room for the cars anyway.

* - Toyota Quantum? Yes, but I won't know what letter it represents by looking at it.
** - Yes, I know, Yugo. But they don't make a scale model of it.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

1. Pens
2. Watches
3. Wallets
4. Books
5. Match boxes/books
6. Porn mags
7. Beer glasses
8. Whisky glasses
9. Anything that pisses my wife off
10. Cigarette lighters (I don’t smoke)


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Tobacco (cigarette) cards. Collected them from the early 1990s to 2008 on a theme of rugby. Sold them during the financial crisis (a bad year for my business) to help make ends meet.


----------

